# VW Golf GTD - Personal lease deals



## scottitoohotti (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm looking to get a second car (family car) and quite fancy a new Golf GTD. I've seen some excellent lease deals but can't see what the catch is?

The deal I found was for a brand new car via a VW main dealer, no optional extras:

£1890 upfront and then £210 for 23 months. (9+23 @ £210inc VAT).

This works out at £6720 for the two year lease inc road tax. Now the golf is around £26670 new, so, after 2 years I hand the car back and can get another new lease. If I was to buy the car outright and try to P/X, I would stuggle to get £20k trade in.

Surely there is some catch...? Does anyone have any experience with personal lease deals???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think there's a catch really. As long as you carefully go through the finances and you're happy with them then I don't think there would be a problem. Personally I'd rather spend the money on a used car where I can get a chunk of it back when I sell, but I'm probably in the minority.

Remember, the lease company will be negotiating big discounts and not paying VAT, so the OTR price you've found for that Golf won't be anywhere near what they're paying for it - that's how they can offer deals like this and still make money. These deals tend to last a short period of time and vary from model to model, so I suspect they're very dependent on what vehicles a manufacturer is desperate to shift at any one time. So there are good deals to be had if you're flexible on model/spec (or if you just get lucky and one you like turns up when you're thinking of buying).

Edit - make sure you check things like mileage limits.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

They often seem too good to be true but as above are usually for a limited time & only on specific models.

Last year you could get a brand new Golf R for roughly what you're being offered. That doesn't take away from the fact the deal you're being offered is still good but worth shopping around.

I've Leased my last 2 cars, those being an Audi A8 which i think was around £380 per month & now in an F10 M5 which i acquired when deals of £500 per month were available.

Check out websites such as this & you'll see a variety of deals available:

https://www.allcarleasing.co.uk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Doesn't the lease company cover service, mot, insurance costs too? Making it a far more attractive deal over 2 yrs than buying similar 2nd hand. Or, if not, at least the car will always be under warranty for major work.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

efunc said:


> Doesn't the lease company cover service, mot, insurance costs too? Making it a far more attractive deal over 2 yrs than buying similar 2nd hand. Or, if not, at least the car will always be under warranty for major work.


You can pay extra on your lease to cover service and maintenance of things not covered by the manufacturers warranty. Don't think I've ever seen insurance included though.

Leasing is only cheaper if you compare two *identical new* cars. It's not a particularly cheap way to own a car in general though because brand new cars are generally a terrible ownership proposition, financially, no matter how you pay for them.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I guess that's true. I only recently gave it any thought because my car packed in and I'd already planned a trip to the Brecon Beacons. I ended up having to hire a car. I got a Golf for 4 days and it cost me just £5 a day. Included in this was obviously everything but fuel.It was so cheap it occurred to me I could keep it for the whole year and it would save me having to look for a new car, particularly when factoring in the tax and maintenance costs. I wish I had now because I can no longer find one that cheap, but I figured leasing would be a similar deal long term.


----------

